# jigging



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

Anyone tried this from a yak?I was thinking about trying it, if anyones got any tips I'll be keen to hear them.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Yes, but only twice and with limited success. One bonito of all things.

Will be trying more this summer


----------



## megayak (Jul 13, 2007)

mate --- you should jig light, but dont go the heavy serious stuff - a kayak is not really a platform for serious jigging - It is highly likely you and your rod would get dragged down and out into the ocean - it is really hard work on a stink boat and requires not only the strong arms, but the use of your back and legs, which are a bit restricted on a yak - if you hook up to a big amberjack or something along those lines, make sure to include a photo and report - heheh, good luck


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Fairly common in Southern California. Yellow tail (king fish) respond well to a vertical presentation in the winter months. Fishing the "yo-yo iron" is a standard technique. This article by Pat Holmes has a very good description of SoCal iron technique.

Winter+Iron=Yellow Tail

The use of butterfly or knife jigs is also gaining in popularity. I spent the better part of two days fishing with knife jigs when I did my mothership trip to Mexico earlier this year. Jigging from a kayak is tough work, but it can be productive. A large fish (20kg yellow tail) will give you a good tug, but it won't take you over the side as long as you keep you rod tip towards the bow. I usually straddle my kayak when throwing iron. It gives me a little more stability.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

I used to use jigs in boats alot offshore in the Pilbara .I used to get lotsa 15 lb golden trevally etc.,sambos.I liked the halco slices yo yoing like Doug says.I think flasha lures look good as you don't need the sexy $20 jigs always.In Northland,I used to cast to trevally schools and kahawai schools and then jig/jerk retrieve lower in the school's column for snapper -the garbagemen of the dead minnow scraps.Cheap jigs though do have hooks only on the ends.Use a kayak for drag when on a biggie-works for me!
Regards,
johnny


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

hiya mate. im heading in this direction for the coming summer. my rod is being built as we speak, got an upgraded spheros 14000 with 50lb tufline (not a stella, but fit in the budget!). i just this morning received a shipment of stuff from "anglers pro-shop" (thanks for the tip Spooled1 - exceptional service, 1 week turnaround - amazing Smith Baby Runboh!!) so i can make my own assist hooks. just got to get some butterfly jigs (for shallow water) and a couple more bottom weighted ones for the channels and dropoffs.

i dont see it as being a problem of the yak. realistically, it doesnt have to be the short, fast jerk of the japanese style. butterfly jigs work well with a longer slower up motion and a slow, fluttering drop. this is the technique i will try and perfect over summer, along with Duel Salty Rubbers for snapper. they do it in the USA, so why not here or NZ??

give it a crack mate, take the risk and earn the rewards!!


----------



## Raumati (May 22, 2006)

All good advice thanks guys and cheers Doug for the link, good reading.
Water Baby, I've been looking at the spheros too, the upgrade seems pretty straight forward apart from the stella handle which are apparently pretty pricy.I'd be interested to see how you get on.I've been looking into it and yeah the some jigs have the hook on the bottom and some jigs have the hook on top and are held in the middle with a rubber band, some lumo paint is helpful too.
Bring on some settled weather.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

the stella handle isnt worth the outlay imho. the spheros handle is fine really, just not as large a knob as the stella.

as for jigs, i got some kevlar cord rated 250kg and some solid rings rated 700lb in the mail today. ill make up my own assist hooks at home, just got to find the right hook, probably a gamakatsu live-bait hook - or similar with short shank, widish gape, solid construction and chemically sharpened of course.

gonna buy some jigs online today, seeing as the aussie dollar hit 90 US cents today, imports just got reallly cheap!!

good luck with the weather eh! im praying for us both!!


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've tried jigging a couple of times from the yak in water about 45m deep, no decent fish yet, but I'm certainly keen to spend a lot more time trying over summer. I've started with a reasonable cheap outfit with 30lb braid - if I get addicted then I can see some upgrades happening...


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

nice itchy. 45m deep eh? the only problem with adelaide is the gulf - you have to travel a fair way along most of it to find water deeper than 20m!!

good luck with the catch rate. let us know how you go


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

itchyant said:


> I've tried jigging a couple of times from the yak in water about 45m deep, no decent fish yet, but I'm certainly keen to spend a lot more time trying over summer. I've started with a reasonable cheap outfit with 30lb braid - if I get addicted then I can see some upgrades happening...


I'm the same. Using a cheap composite rod and TLD15 with 30lb braid. If I start catching fish, a Saltiga overhead and Hiramasa rod will be under serious consideration


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I used to do a bit of jigging. I used 2 outfits at once in the days when I went out quite deep-maybe one hundred metres. I would drop one down freespool (Penn 8500 's) while cranking the other up. Then repeat the process that way I believed that I was doubling my options for what I found was a pretty tiring way to fish. Most of my strikes came on the flutter down-once a marlin on a large raider with extra tail adornment. In hindsight, this is probably not the most effective way to get a hookup because I had to watch the falling rod fairly closely and must have missed feeling a few touches. Nowdays I jig only one rod when all else fails and I see objects below on the sounder. Mostly yellowfin or mack tuna however it's not my preferred way.


----------



## .329 (Apr 17, 2006)

I've seen the new Daiwa monster mesh rods at Todds Tackle for under $300 - haven't been able to look at one in the flesh yet, but they seem to be getting a good rep o/s. Seems to be great value for a good jigging rod. Possible upgrade if I start to get some success.

Have also been reading alot about 'bay jigging' - using jigs 40g to 120g in water less than 40m. Interesting...light tackle - 3000 to 4000 size reel, 15lb braid...sounds like an alternative to deep soft plastics without the physical exertion of heavy jigging...

BTW, the link below is to a guy's blog about jigging around malaysia - not from a kayak unfortunately, but it's very interesting, especially the specialist rods that are available outside of Australia. Mods, please let me know if I'm not meant to put up these links, but there is no commercial interest in it, just an interesting perspective...

http://kyfk.blogspot.com/


----------

